# My new humidor! (pics)



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

For a while now I've been happy with my two 20ct humidors. Then I found puff, and in turn I found cbid, and it has all gone down hill from there. It seasoned nicely, has a decent seal, and looks good if I do say so myself. I put the sticks in it from my two 20ct humi's, and it feels a bit empty. I think I need to get to work on that. 

Enjoy the pics!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new humi. It is very sharp looking and those Perdomo's in there look pretty damn good!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a sharp humi! Enjoy having one that size for now, you'll be lookin a vinotemp in a year! LOL


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

FiveStar said:


> That's a sharp humi! Enjoy having one that size for now, you'll be lookin a vinotemp in a year! LOL


A year? I give him six months lol.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

BTcigars said:


> Congrats on the new humi. It is very sharp looking and those Perdomo's in there look pretty damn good!


Thanks! I've yet to try one of the Perdomo's. They do look tasty though!



FiveStar said:


> That's a sharp humi! Enjoy having one that size for now, you'll be lookin a vinotemp in a year! LOL





BTcigars said:


> A year? I give him six months lol.


Man, I really hope I don't go too crazy. My wife is set to kill me already from this setup. 

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Great humidor. I purchased one of the exact one on cbid a couple of years ago. I have since purchased three more and its the staple humidor of my collections. 
The humidor is inexpensive on cbid, holds humidity incredibly well and smells so darn good. 
I use three humidity jars in each one(two in bottom and one on top) and fill with d.w. about once a month or so. Keeps the rh at 68 day in and day out, and recovers the rh after opening in a matter of minuites. 
It holds a decent amount, and you will enjoy and appreciate it. Especially the way the wood smells in it. It is the most fragrant humidor I have ever owner or smelled. Just remember to give the new humi a name. They appreciate being on a first name basis with their owners. LOL

Much regards


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thats a handsome humidor! Congrats!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

And the award for first person on Puff with a half empty humidor goes to... Congrats Tony.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

That is a good looking humi, have fun filling it up. As others said, you will need a bigger one in months.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

So I gotta ask, is that painting on the very outside or under the varnish? I think it would be really cool to sand the paint off and buff it out so it is just a straight wood grain look.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> Great humidor. I purchased one of the exact one on cbid a couple of years ago. I have since purchased three more and its the staple humidor of my collections.
> The humidor is inexpensive on cbid, holds humidity incredibly well and smells so darn good.
> I use three humidity jars in each one(two in bottom and one on top) and fill with d.w. about once a month or so. Keeps the rh at 68 day in and day out, and recovers the rh after opening in a matter of minuites.
> It holds a decent amount, and you will enjoy and appreciate it. Especially the way the wood smells in it. It is the most fragrant humidor I have ever owner or smelled. Just remember to give the new humi a name. They appreciate being on a first name basis with their owners. LOL
> ...


Wow, great post! I agree, the cedar is very fragrant. And you are right, I did get it for a steal on cbid. Thanks for posting!



Rubix^3 said:


> Thats a handsome humidor! Congrats!





thegoldenmackid said:


> And the award for first person on Puff with a half empty humidor goes to... Congrats Tony.





GlassEye said:


> That is a good looking humi, have fun filling it up. As others said, you will need a bigger one in months.


Thanks guys! 



bloominonion said:


> So I gotta ask, is that painting on the very outside or under the varnish? I think it would be really cool to sand the paint off and buff it out so it is just a straight wood grain look.


Yes, the artwork is under the clearcoat. I personally like the artwork. I think it gives it a nice look. I greatly appreciate an attractive wood box, but can also appreciate a tastefully done brand artwork.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tony
Looks great
Time to fill 'er up !!!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

anjoga said:


> Thanks! I've yet to try one of the Perdomo's. They do look tasty though!
> 
> Man, I really hope I don't go too crazy. My wife is set to kill me already from this setup.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments guys!


That's OK she'll get use to it. If not, then you better get use to being in hot water. :fish: :rotfl:


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Tony
> Looks great
> Time to fill 'er up !!!


Thanks! Unfortunately, filling it up is going to have to wait. I just signed the contract to buy a new house, so all funds are going to go to that for a while.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

MrMayorga said:


> That's OK she'll get use to it. If not, then you better get use to being in hot water. :fish: :rotfl:


Oh, I'm already used to that.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Sick Humi!


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

I just realized, it looks like that thing is basically solid cedar with a different veneer. That is sweet!


----------



## Bronx (Apr 15, 2010)

Congrats on the new humi.

Looks really nice.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

jimjim99 said:


> Sick Humi!


Thanks! 


bloominonion said:


> I just realized, it looks like that thing is basically solid cedar with a different veneer. That is sweet!


Yup, that it is. Solid cedar with a veneer on it. Thanks! 


Bronx said:


> Congrats on the new humi.
> 
> Looks really nice.


Thanks!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Good looking collection there!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Good looking collection there!


Thanks Sam!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Very sexy.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Brad!


----------



## sultan-cigar (Apr 27, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW!!!! perfect craftmanship, great finishing! Would love to buy one.


----------



## DPaulhesk (Apr 25, 2010)

What a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

sultan-cigar said:


> WOW WOW WOW!!!! perfect craftmanship, great finishing! Would love to buy one.





DPaulhesk said:


> What a beauty! Congrats.


Thanks guys!


----------



## bbrodnax (Apr 24, 2010)

I ended up buying my first humi a little while back (50 count). I later found cbid and puff (like you). Now my humi is the only thing stopping me from buying more cigars. But, I guess if this is the only problem I have then I am doing pretty good. Nice humi by the way.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

bbrodnax said:


> I ended up buying my first humi a little while back (50 count). I later found cbid and puff (like you). Now my humi is the only thing stopping me from buying more cigars. But, I guess if this is the only problem I have then I am doing pretty good. Nice humi by the way.


There are worse problems to have :bounce:


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thant looks sweet man!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, Bill!


----------



## moznmar (Sep 4, 2007)

Great looking humi!


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm not much for 'free advertisement humidors', but this might be the exception to the rule!
That's a pretty little box!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

About the "free advertisement"....I do know what you mean, and considered getting something with just a wood finish. However, this one has a cool classic look, and I got it for a great price thanks to cbid so I let it slide.


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

anjoga said:


> For a while now I've been happy with my two 20ct humidors. Then I found puff, and in turn I found cbid, and it has all gone down hill from there. It seasoned nicely, has a decent seal, and looks good if I do say so myself. I put the sticks in it from my two 20ct humi's, and it feels a bit empty. I think I need to get to work on that.
> 
> Enjoy the pics!


Wow, thats really nice looking!


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

That is freaking sweet looking. I was looking at picking up a Romeo Y Julieta one from CI as a dry box. Tempting.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dan.Sheppick (May 18, 2010)

Congrats on getting the new humi and the new house tony.. Have fun filling that up


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice looking humidor and I have won bids on CBID on two humis...one of them the Red/Black Rocky Patel which hold about 150 cigar. Since I like the Vintage 90's and The Edge Maduros I wanted a place to store all of them and what better place than....RP Humidor. I like the one you got and enjoy 5Vegas Cigars but don't own enough of them to have their own little Cigar Condominium...yet! The nice thing about this hobby is that we can get spread ourselves into those areas of all the peripherals and whether it be humidors, lighters, cutters, etc. it's all fun.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

anjoga said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> About the "free advertisement"....I do know what you mean, and considered getting something with just a wood finish. However, this one has a cool classic look, and I got it for a great price thanks to cbid so I let it slide.


One thing about the "billboard" humidors to consider is that often, companies pull out the stops on those things. If anyone's ever seen some of the La Gloria Cubana, Montecristo, or Romeo y Julieta humidors, they are of top-tier construction and can often be had for a song, compared to boxes of comparable quality. They are done as promotions and are funded by the marketing department, which doesn't mind losing money on the build, since they factor in the advertising benefit. This looks to be one.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Dan.Sheppick said:


> Congrats on getting the new humi and the new house tony.. Have fun filling that up


Thanks! It is quite full now. 



Cigary said:


> Very nice looking humidor and I have won bids on CBID on two humis...one of them the Red/Black Rocky Patel which hold about 150 cigar. Since I like the Vintage 90's and The Edge Maduros I wanted a place to store all of them and what better place than....RP Humidor. I like the one you got and enjoy 5Vegas Cigars but don't own enough of them to have their own little Cigar Condominium...yet! The nice thing about this hobby is that we can get spread ourselves into those areas of all the peripherals and whether it be humidors, lighters, cutters, etc. it's all fun.


Agreed, and thanks! 



Herf N Turf said:


> One thing about the "billboard" humidors to consider is that often, companies pull out the stops on those things. If anyone's ever seen some of the La Gloria Cubana, Montecristo, or Romeo y Julieta humidors, they are of top-tier construction and can often be had for a song, compared to boxes of comparable quality. They are done as promotions and are funded by the marketing department, which doesn't mind losing money on the build, since they factor in the advertising benefit. This looks to be one.


Well, I don't really think this compares to those really nice "branded" humidors, but it is decent, and for the price, I'm not going to complain. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

wow. very nice humidor! love the detail and even the handles.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I had bid in on one of these but got beat out by some jerk in New York. :wink:


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice, i got one just like it. Love it!


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Khanman said:


> wow. very nice humidor! love the detail and even the handles.


Thanks! 



bigkev77 said:


> I had bid in on one of these but got beat out by some jerk in New York. :wink:


Haha! Sorry? 



jimjim99 said:


> Nice, i got one just like it. Love it!


Thanks! They are pretty decent for the price, huh?


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i too have the same humi. i love the art work on it, makes a better feel then just a plain box. great pick up.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

jfeva0049 said:


> i too have the same humi. i love the art work on it, makes a better feel then just a plain box. great pick up.


Agreed. Thanks!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I'd love toshow some pics of my new humi, but i am too new here, I will as soon as my probation is up!

Almost at 30 posts!!!!:banghead:


----------

